# Favorite Sport(s)?



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

I like baseball, bowling, basketball, and table tennis.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Snowboarding is life. Martial arts is pretty fun too.


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

Gymnastics. Did it for a long time when I was younger, and miss it like crazy.


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Weight lifting and ballroom dancing


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Ice hockey, American football, and baseball.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Of the sports mentioned, tennis is my favorite.

I actually mountain bike more than anything else.

I also do a fair amount of sword fencing and archery as well.



karmachameleon said:


> Snowboarding is life. Martial arts is pretty fun too.


I know a woman who broke both her legs snowboarding.

The Nordics invented Xcountry skiing for snow.

The Hawaiians invented surf boarding for surf.

Probably better NOT to mix up the two.



merryweather said:


> Gymnastics. Did it for a long time when I was younger, and miss it like crazy.


My mom and both my sisters did gymnastics and they loved it too. This is the perfect sport for females. Always has been. Even Adolf encouraged it for the girls in Germany.


----------



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

ItisI said:


> Weight lifting and ballroom dancing


Ballroom dancing's a sport? IMO I don't think it is.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

jaden_d said:


> Ballroom dancing's a sport? IMO I don't think it is.


Even enrty level stuff is tiring as fuck, its a sport. You should see the crazy moves they pull at the actual contests, it takes a high level of physical preparation, not to mention the ability to learn the sequence of sick dance moves for the performance. Really tecnhical stuff in general, any dancing tbh

Out of those, my only choice is car racing. Le Mans is at the top (those audis really, how can you not like them), then stuff like WRC and F1. Sadly I havent gotten around to watching a lot of that.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Fencing and hockey.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I really like soccer and table tennis but I also like baseball, basketball and swimming 
Well, bowling is fun as well I guess


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Where is Blackjack/Poker?


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I never took up a sport, but I keep up with artistic and rhythmic gymnastics.


----------



## Tazzie (Jun 5, 2016)

I like alot of sports but my favorite to play is soccer. to watch, hockey.


----------



## EmmaGold (Jul 20, 2016)

I like to swim.


----------



## RubberDuckDudette (Jul 15, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE swimming I used to do swim squad when I was younger and I was pretty good at it. I love how you don't get hot and smelly and gross when you're swimming even though you're doing just as much, maybe even more exercise than you would in other sports.

I also really enjoy table tennis and soccer, probably because they were the only other sports that I was average at rather than below average. 

And I didn't vote for it, but I do get into car racing when I'm with my extended family and there's a race on we're all watching together. It gets kind of crazy and it's so much fun. XD


----------



## Kitaraah (May 13, 2016)

baseball without a doubt


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

I was surprised esports wasn't on the list. As a gamer, I find watching esports really fun and entertaining. I wished they would broadcast one espn more 

But I have a huge love for soccer, it was one sport i was fairly good at. I also referee it as well. I had could've been really good in basketball, but i stopped playing competitively because the competitive youth league I was in. I like tennis, and started getting really interested in car racing (not nascar)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

What a shit poll. You didn't even include cycling?


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Tennis and martial arts.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Rugby, because while watching it, it seems there's always the possibly of it suddenly turning into a gay orgy.
Now, if your question is playing sports. I don't do that.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Baseball, wrestling, martial arts, figure ice skating. When I say I like them, I mean, I enjoy watching those. I tried ice skating a lot as a kid and I sucked. If I were to take up a sport, I'd choose baseball, bowling, or judo. Bowling is much fun. I really want to learn how to fight, and been always meaning to learn how to play baseball, though in my country it's really not a popular sport. Golf is another nice pick I'll probably try some time. 

The only type of sports activity I've been seriously involved in in my life up to now is dancing. Used to like dance classes a lot in my first seven years of school. I'd really like to start practicing ballet soon, too.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

My favourite to play are swimming (just plain fun), and volleyball (the only team sport I'm not terrible at). My favourite to watch are hockey and baseball.


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

Icy Heart said:


> Tennis and martial arts.


Gah, you like tennis!? Yay! 

As you can see, I don't know many people that do... :kitteh:


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

American Football
ICE SKATING
Gymnastics

In that order.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Don't play any sports, but do enjoy watching hockey... just wish the Avalanche played a little better...


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Well, I usually don't like sports but I have a soft spot for martial arts because I used to do it as a kid. I might return someday.

I also like hiking/trekking, does that count?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Baseball, American Football, and Hockey, and Curling.


----------



## GinaM (Aug 1, 2016)

Hockey!


----------

